# Testing 123 please reply



## jar546 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just testing.  The forum seems completely dead today.

Jeff


----------



## rshuey (Apr 19, 2012)

If you have 3 testes, you have a problem.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, about the forum having slow traffic.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 19, 2012)

busy day in the code world = slow day on the code fourm, perhaps?


----------



## pwood (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm 124, when is my test starting?


----------



## ICE (Apr 19, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Just testing.  The forum seems completely dead today.Jeff


Been that way for days.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 19, 2012)

is this going to be a general knowledge test?


----------



## Dennis (Apr 19, 2012)

This will liven things up.  The luckiest guy in the world.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Dennis.

As for the OP...I think all the dead horses have been thoroughly beaten, and re-beaten, however there is that old saying, "the beatings will continue until morale improves."  We need some fresh dead horse topics to flog around the forum.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Dennis!

just shows you, money can't buy happiness but it sure increase your luck ...


----------



## pwood (Apr 19, 2012)

you're all thinking she is a gold digger only with him for the 181 million. i see real sincerity and love in those eyes!

and who knows what she is thinking:mrgreen:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 19, 2012)

if I thought she was a gold digger I'll put her to work in my back 40 looking for some ...


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 19, 2012)

You have reach the automated code compliance/complaint department, any issues will be addressed by "peggy" as soon as she gets off break, until then,

press 1 for english, 2 for spanish,

(I pressed 2)

I'm sorry I don't speak spanish but we will be glad to help you anyway.......


----------



## jar546 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just checked Google analytics.  Our numbers are consistently good with no drops.  That means lots of people are looking and reading, just not posting.

We need ICE to interject a barrage of photos.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been very busy this last week of governement employment. No one knows how do to my job so they are freaking out a bit trying to figure it out. Been to meeting after meeting trying to pass 7 years of experience in one week.


----------



## codeworks (Apr 19, 2012)

where ya goin?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 19, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Just checked Google analytics.  Our numbers are consistently good with no drops.  That means lots of people are looking and reading, just not posting.We need ICE to interject a barrage of photos.


I just perused the forums and came up with the same thought lots of views but not many responses.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 19, 2012)

We need more electrical questions.  I am not much help on the building stuff.


----------



## pwood (Apr 19, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I have been very busy this last week of governement employment. No one knows how do to my job so they are freaking out a bit trying to figure it out. Been to meeting after meeting trying to pass 7 years of experience in one week.


" your gonna miss me when i'm gone" can't wait to hum those words to that song! they'll appreciate what you did when you leave.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 19, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> where ya goin?


Since I have been here I have made a lot of contacts with design professionals, city officials, and contractors who at first were upset that I was leaving the County. My contacts quickly warmed to the idea of me leaving the county when they realized I would no longer have any conflict of interest and I would be able to help them with their projects as a consultant. The reason I decided to leave is because a friend with a successful landscaping business asked me to come in and help him expand his business. He has some very wealthy clientele who often want him to do construction as well as landscaping and he has had trouble finding the right person to help him move forward. I agreed to leave with the caveat that I would need a flexible schedule in the event that I had consulting work that needed to be done. He agreed and we will soon be off to the races. Already one of the largest civil engineers in the area has offered to throw the landscaping for some large site developments my way, and any and all of the residential work we can handle. Gotta love it.

Another civil engineer has need of a code consultant so that they can more accurately inform their clients as to what will be expected with buildings on site when doing project feasibility studies. Gotta love it.

One of the cities that I have consulted for in the past appears to have a major amount of commercial work about to hit them, and they would like for me to do all the review. They may have so much work that I would never have been able to get away with reviewing their projects while still working at the county. Gotta love it

The fire marshals association and fire chiefs came to the county and jumped the powers that be for letting me go. Gotta love it.

Gotta love all the people that are coming out of the wood work and that want to see me succeed. I am loving the love.

That includes all the fine folk here on this site gotta love it


----------



## north star (Apr 19, 2012)

*+.....+.....+.....+*

Demerits issued to Dennis for not knowing "building stuff".  

You DO know that this IS "The BUILDING CODE Forum "

don't you? :lol:

It has been a bit slow the last couple of weeks.....Noticed

that " mmmarvel " hasn't been posting as many employment

opportunities either!

We need the pikchure takers to submit some more visual

entertainment while we are in this Intermission.



*+.....+.....+.....+*


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2012)

gbhammer,

Kinda looks like the Lord (Jesus) has increased your blessings huh?

Pass `em on brother, ..pass `em on!


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2012)

way to go GBH

          and they say the economy is in the hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!

          as for the slow/ no reponse on the forum:::::::::      WE FINALY FIQURED OUT WHAT THE CODE BOOK WAS SAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 19, 2012)

GB, thanks for the explanation of your career change. I was going to PM you last weekend to ask whats up, but didn't figuring you posted the details in another thread I missed.

Good luck!


----------



## righter101 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a cool short video of me pulling down my old house last summer but it is too big to post.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 19, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> I have a cool short video of me pulling down my old house last summer but it is too big to post.


did you use siege engines?


----------



## righter101 (Apr 19, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> as for the slow/ no reponse on the forum:::::::::      WE FINALY FIQURED OUT WHAT THE CODE BOOK WAS SAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And now they are printing new ones.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 19, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> did you use siege engines?


inspector 102 most definitely would have used siege engines


----------



## Alias (Apr 19, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> did you use siege engines?


or a trebuchet?


----------



## ICE (Apr 19, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Just checked Google analytics.  Our numbers are consistently good with no drops.  That means lots of people are looking and reading, just not posting.We need ICE to interject a barrage of photos.


I've been posting pictures in An average day thread at the contractors forum.  Most of what I post isn't worth a separate thread.  I don't think many members see the thread and if they do, they don't have anything to say.  This forum is geared more towards plan check as opposed to inspections so it makes sense that the pace is slow.  (Your plans will be ready for corrections in 8 to 10 weeks)

I don't have a barrage to give you.  I have about 3000 pictures in this computer and have posted 605 of them.  At this point it is what each new day brings me.

But I can still drop a bomb or two.


----------



## KZQuixote (Apr 19, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> But I can still drop a bomb or two.


Of that, I've no doubt! I'm wondering how much the taxpayers of California are paying for your time spent posting!

Foggy


----------



## ICE (Apr 19, 2012)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Of that, I've no doubt! I'm wondering how much the taxpayers of California are paying for your time spent posting!Foggy


Why do you continue to harass me?


----------



## brudgers (Apr 19, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> or a trebuchet?


  A wooden rabbit would be most appropriate.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 19, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> you're all thinking she is a gold digger only with him for the 181 million. i see real sincerity and love in those eyes!   and who knows what she is thinking:mrgreen:


  Until they find out how much money I make, women say I'm ugly.  Afterwards, they say I'm ugly and poor.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 20, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> you're all thinking she is a gold digger only with him for the 181 million. i see real sincerity and love in those eyes! and who knows what she is thinking:mrgreen:


Eyes?  She has eyes?  I missed those, eyes that is


----------



## DRP (Apr 20, 2012)

He worked for it harder than Newman worked for those baby blues. By the looks it's the first low calorie tart to cross his path, probably be good for his heart.

Jeff, we're plowing, planting and all the other spring rituals... common to every forum.


----------



## codeworks (Apr 20, 2012)

congrats, soak it up and good luck!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I have been very busy this last week of governement employment. No one knows how do to my job so they are freaking out a bit trying to figure it out. Been to meeting after meeting trying to pass 7 years of experience in one week.


sounds like trying to pass a kidney stone


----------



## RJJ (May 8, 2012)

Those that are not posting please drop in and say something.


----------



## jar546 (May 8, 2012)

Our numbers have been higher than usual since this post issue 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jul 11, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Just testing.  The forum seems completely dead today.Jeff


Replying - is this what you were looking for?


----------

